# [Sammelthread] AION - Tower of Eternity



## Cionara (12. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute ich wollte mal einen Sammelthread zu dem Game aufmachen, da unter den bisherigen Artikeln ja schon große Kommentarkriege gestartet sind dachte ich könnte man sich hier austauschen. 

Erstmal zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Game:

Ich habs zum ersten Mal auf der GC im letzten Jahr gesehen und es halt als durchschnitts MMORPG abgetan. "Engelsflügel ? oh mann.."

Dann hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr auf WoW und Guild Wars und sonstiges und habe mir AION genauer angeschaut. Dann habe ich beim Beta-event mitgemacht und hey das Game ist der Wahnsinn, wenn ich es kurz beschreiben sollte würde ich sagen es kommt von der Grafikpower an die neuen Guild Wars Teile ran und hat dazu eine Detailverliebtheit mit der auch WoW nur schwer mithalten kann. Ingame gibt es viele Sachen bei denen ich einfach gedacht habe "mein Gott habe ich das in MMORPGs vermisst" oder "Endlich mal nicht so umständlich". 

Das fängt bei den UI-Optionen an und geht in Details, wie das man sich über einen Boten Eilpost egal wohin liefern lassen kann oder man beim Craften nicht in der Luft rumfuchtelt sondern wirklich schön animiert zur Sache geht. Viele zwischensequenzen bei Quests versüßen das ganze noch zusätzlich und die Flügel passen gut in die Atmosphäre und damit zu gleiten macht einen heiden Spaß.

Zur Performance, ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich 8faches Supersampling  Antialiasing und 16faches AF + alle Details auf Maximum bei FullHD-Auflösung gestellt habe und in der großen Hauptstadt über 200 fps hatte, auch sonst sind bisher alle Gebiete in denen ich war um einiges mehr als flüssig gelaufen.

Da ich auch nicht ewig quatschen will noch ein paar erste Screens:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bitte keine Kommentare wie "das wurde von WoW geklaut" oder Ähnliches, denn alle MMORPGs basieren auf dem selben Prinzip und alle auch WoW haben Grund-Elemente abstammend vom MMORPG-Urgestein Ulltima Online 

mfg Cionara


----------



## IAN (13. August 2009)

hi,
hab mein Glück hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/50809-aion.html 
auch schon probiert...juckt keine Sau...für Games die richtig gut aussehen findest du hier keinen ^^ nich mal wenns ne beta gibt.
Aber ich wette , es gibt ne Menge die wieder Ihren Senf,Ketchup und Majo abgeben werden, obwohl dieses Spiel nie auf Ihren PC laufen wird.  
Hab's gespielt...is toll.


----------



## TwilightAngel (13. August 2009)

Sieht schön aus, aber als ich gesehen hab Flügel und wie das genau aussehen soll spieltechnisch hab ich mir nur gedacht "WTF? Is dasn Scherz? Rumflattern?" Habs leider noch nicht testen können. Ist das eine Open-Beta oder muss ich mir da einen Key besorgen? Bin noch ein bisschen hin und hergerissen was ich bisher so gesehen hab. 
(OT: Aber detailverliebt und WoW passt mMn mal gar nicht mehr, sorry.  WoW is nur noch dahingeklatschter liebloser, einfaltsloser Langeweile-Pseudo-Inhalt. Das waren noch Zeiten in den 40er Raid-Tagen.)


----------



## Xetic (13. August 2009)

TwilightAngel schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus, aber als ich gesehen hab Flügel und wie das genau aussehen soll spieltechnisch hab ich mir nur gedacht "WTF? Is dasn Scherz? Rumflattern?" Habs leider noch nicht testen können. Ist das eine Open-Beta oder muss ich mir da einen Key besorgen? Bin noch ein bisschen hin und hergerissen was ich bisher so gesehen hab.
> (OT: Aber detailverliebt und WoW passt mMn mal gar nicht mehr, sorry.  WoW is nur noch dahingeklatschter liebloser, einfaltsloser Langeweile-Pseudo-Inhalt. Das waren noch Zeiten in den 40er Raid-Tagen.)


 
Ne ist noch die Closed Beta derweil. Wenn du es vorbestellst bekommst du einen Key.

Ich hab das Spiel zwar nicht selbst gespielt, aber ich hab nen Kumpel, der früher sehr erfolgreich WoW gespielt hat (Last Resort, For the Horde etc.), und jetzt in der AION Beta unterwegs ist.
Er selbst sagt dass er AION 100% kaufen wird, und es jetzt schon dermaßen abgefahren ist .

Und das als WoW Spieler der seit der US-Beta spielt und seitdem kein anderes Spiel angerührt hat. Das muss schon was heißen 

Nach seinen Erzählungen, werd ich mir das Spiel jetzt auch gleich zum Release zulegen.


----------



## IAN (14. August 2009)

> Ne ist noch die Closed Beta derweil.



...is bei mir mit nem Chines Client gespielt...also viel früher als in good old Europe...mit nem engl. Sprachpatch...weil deutsch spricht da ehhhh keiner 
  ^^


----------



## Xetic (16. August 2009)

Sooo 

Hab mir dieses Wochenende auch die Beta "gegeben" 

Richtig geniales Spiel. Werde von WoW jetzt wechseln


----------



## Webstyler (26. August 2009)

Das Spiel hat ja auch den Gamescom Award für bestes Spiel Online abgesahnt, nicht ohne Grund offizieler Start ist der 26.9.09 wenn cih mich nicht irre.

Normale Version incl. 30 tage 49,99


Edition incl. 30 tage 59,99

Alles schon vorbestellbar

Die Esition hat schon ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände dabei, mit besonderen Attributen.

Kosten tut es je nach Vorrauszhalung zwischen 9,99 und 12,99 € im Monat


----------



## Eiche (6. September 2009)

"Cannot connect to the authorization server" ist das bei euch auch noch so?
ist die Version "1.5.0.3"


----------



## gamecop95 (7. September 2009)

Hey,
ich hab AION auch durch die news von PCGH (MMOPG mit Cryengine) endeckt.

Ich muss sagen, dass es alles in Sachen Grafik topt,
Naja, ich habs noch nicht aus probiert aber machs auch nicht mehr 
---> Rechner zu lahm)). Da ich aber selber das kostenlose MMOPRG Last Chaos spiele und mich immer wieder dort im Forum umsehe les ich auch sehr oft das viele LC-Spieler auf dieses Spiel umsteigen, da es alle bisherigen MMORPG's toppen soll.

Nun ja ist natürlich schön wenn man immer monatlich zahlt und jeder die gleichen Chancen bekommt einen lvl aufzusteigen, dies ist bei sogennaten Grinder-Games wie LC,ROM,Archlord nicht der fall. Hier kann bares Geld aufgeladen werden in Form des jeweiligen Spiels also bei RoM-Diamanten, bei LC-LCC etc.
So hat hier nicht jeder die selben Chancen.


Alles in allem würde ich sagen das sich AION für Spieler lohnt die auch schon lange WoW spielten (Diese kenn das ja mit den Gebühren).

Für Schüler, Studenten oder Leute die kein Geld in solche Spiele investieren wollen, sollen sich mal die kostenlosen alternativen wie Runes of Magic oder Last Chaos... umschauen.


mfg gamecop95


----------



## Parnshion (12. September 2009)

Hi Leute, 
so, den Thread hab ich leider erst heute gesehen. Ich muss sagen....AION, ist für mich DAS mmo schlecht hin. Ich habe fast 2 jahre auf das Spiel gewartet, ohne Witz. Als ich um ersten mal von diesem Spiel Wind bekommen habe, dachte ich nur noch: wie geil ist denn das?! 
Erst Recht als ich dann nur noch gute Kritik über den Start in Korea vor 1 Jahr gelesen habe. Auch wenn hier nur die CryEngine1 reden...traumhaft. Das wir erst jetzt das Spiel bekommen ist halt "schwul", aber immer hin haben wir dann nicht mit Fehlern zu kämpfen.

Vor etwas 2 Jahren hab ich auch mit FF11 aufgehört (was ich natürlich sowas von bereut habe), war ich ständig auf der Suche noch neue MMO..........aber leider fand ich NIX vergleichbares, bzw. die meisten waren nur noch schlecht, wow zu kindisch, guild wars....naja, conan war unfertig, das einzige was ok war, ist RoM. 
Aber jetzt komme AION.
Collector Editon ist ein MUSS  Bis FF14 kommt, gibt nix außer AION. 
Wäre coole Sache wenn wir uns dann im Spiel treffen 
mfg


----------



## Low (1. Dezember 2009)

Welchen Charakter würdet ihr einen MMORPG Einsteiger empfehlen?


----------



## CrSt3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Kantor 

SelfHeal und genug DMG für die Mobs. Stirbst du nicht so oft und bist nicht gefrustet.


----------



## Parnshion (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja, würde auch Kantor empfehlen, die mit Abstand beliebteste Klasse, sowohl als DD als auch Heiler vertretbar. Haben coole Casts.


----------



## Low (24. Januar 2010)

Hey,
ich will mir den NA Client über den NCSoft Luncher downloaden. Soweit so gut.
Wenn mein Internet sich aber kurz trennt, startet der download wieder von 0%. 
Warum speichert der die files nicht?


----------



## Lartens (30. Januar 2010)

evtl cacht der DOWNLOADER NICHT SAUBER


----------

